# What is the earliest anyone has tested and got a ^BFP^ ?



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi All

I am on the dreaded    and it is killing me    I thought I could do  it and put off all temptation of doing early tests but it never worked  I am only on day 6 and I have done 3 tests!!!! of course all were   . I am hoping that I got that result due to being impatient.

What is the earliest anyone has tested and got a    ?  

I have so many symptoms, bloatedness, swollen/tender breasts, metal taste, constant peeing, nausea, you name it, but I am wondering are these the side effects of Cyclogest?


----------



## Georgiepie (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Debs,

I had ET on Monday 30 Jan, and my official test date is today.  I tested 3 times last week (Tuesday, Wednesday and Thursday) and they were all BFN.  I tested yesterday and got a very, very faint BFP, and today I've tested again and I've got another faint BFP.

I have been on the cyclogest pessaries from ET, and whilst I had what felt like PG symptoms from around day 4 post ET, they started to fade again from day 6/7 so I thought it was all over.  How wrong!  I only started to suspect that I still had a chance of being PG two days ago, when my (.)(.) became painful again and my tummy muscles felt tight - like I'd done 100 sit-ups.  I had AF symptoms on and off and I've been more irritable than usual, but that may be partly owing to the pressure of the 2WW.

I had even phoned the clinic twice last week to tell them that I KNOW treatment hasn't worked again - so I feel like a (happy) lemon!

Good luck!    
Georgie


----------



## Linda (Jan 3, 2006)

I tested BFP on 7 DPT, but I do NOT advice anyone to test that early. It just causes an extra week of worries..


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks girls and congrats on your 
I am going to test tomorrow, as it is day 10 after fertilisation.  Just hoping that there will be a go]limmer of something for an extra special valentines day!!!  If nothing will not test again until test date (or maybe 2 days before lol)

Debs


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

did test and   0 still hoping that it was cos it is still too soon.

Not gonna do it again till test date as its getting me down now


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

I am not sure I'd reccomend testing early it can send you   !

I've had a  at 10 days past Ovulation on this IUI TX (using an Acon Ultra Early - line was a v v faint and was only visable at precisely the correct angle   it was a faint line 11dpo and decent line at 12dpo). 
I've had a  on 11dpo 2 previous times with same test type but these were   my lil  's .

I'm guessing that 10dpo is same as 7 days past transfer of 3 day embies for you IVF-ers!

Beware of the HCG jab - 7-14 days to get out of system depending on level jabbed with!

 to all waiting to test on   -  

 to all   achieved   

Lol Charlie xxx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Charliezoom - I agree with you 100% I feel like I am going    Wish I had not done it, but itslike a drug, I tell myself "no more" butthen I do it again. Gonna try not to do it again...well at least until day 12

I have used a Acon test today which is day 7 past transfer of 2 embies

No to soudn dumb but what is "dpo"

Charlie you mentioned about the HCG jab, with this still in your system, does this affect your test results. I had my injection on 1st Feb, it was 2 amps to one water (if that helps)

I just wanna sleep till next monday!!!!


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Debs..poor you...your driving youself mad      Hope your ok.....I told you about the        try to relax..there is still time....

dpo means day past ovulation  (i think)  so for example Egg collection day is ovulation day... then all days after that count..so day 2 was your ET day dpo ... but i might be wrong.... something like that anyway...

got my fingers crossed for you.. stay positive and relax if you possibly can...

als xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Debs,

Fello pee stick addict!

DPO means just that days past Ovulation so EC is day of O.

As far as HCG jab is concerned see below as I'm unsure of the amounts you mention. A trick is as long as HPT is getting stronger every few days then it is highly unlikey to be teh jab as it would be fading out of your system so the stronger levels are coming from embies not the jab.

Q: Can I use an HPT if I had an hCG injection (such as Profasi, Pregnyl or Novarel)?

A: You can, but you should wait 7-14 days after your last injection before the shot is out of your system. If you test too soon, you might get a false positive. Wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection.

Good luck and sounds like congrats on a BFP!

Charlie xx


----------



## @[email protected] (Apr 11, 2005)

Als, you hit the nail on the head I am going loopy!!!   -  I want to do loads of things to take my mind of it but I just aint got the energy/get up and go. So I have been watching a load of DVD’s, think I have cleared the shelf at Blockbusters!!!

The    must be camped outside my house.

So going by what you say about dpo, today is 12dpo for me, et was 6 Feb

Charliezoom – thanks for that mine was 10,000 IU injection (I could not remember the figure till you wrote them down.  I think it must be out of my system cos it sure aint showing the faintest positive at all

Got all excited when I read “congrats on a BFP” next to my name – hoping to read more of that next week.

well off to get my daily dose of daytime TV lol

Debs x


----------

